# Newbie Needs Help



## PrestigePanda (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey I'm new to here and ready to become a photographer I need help on my canon 7D settings for like portraits,sports,and landscape. The lens I have with the camera is 28-135mm. Please help thank you.


----------



## Justman1020 (Feb 18, 2013)

Was there a question in there....?

read the manual.


----------



## KmH (Feb 18, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum/267492-info-those-new-photography.html


----------



## PrestigePanda (Feb 18, 2013)

I just want some settigs from the pros and yes I Read the manual.


----------



## Ysarex (Feb 18, 2013)

PrestigePanda said:


> I just want some settigs from the pros and yes I Read the manual.



OK, set it to record RAW and take it from there.

Joe


----------



## SCraig (Feb 18, 2013)

PrestigePanda said:


> I just want some settigs from the pros and yes I Read the manual.



There is no fixed answer.  The settings for every photograph depend on the light and how you want the photograph to look.  It's why cameras have adjustable settings, so you can tailor the photograph to the conditions.  There is, however, no fixed setting for sports or landscapes or anything else.  They will vary with every situation.


----------



## Redbiscuit (Feb 18, 2013)

My suggestion is to take a beginner DSLR course.  There's lots out there, and they're really good for giving basics on settings.  I would say, until you can take a course, play.... play and play some more.  Change the settings after every picture, and see which one looks 'best'.  Change the ISO, snap a pic, change it some more, take a pic.  Then change the Fstop.  keep doing that until you get a feel for what each setting does.  Hope this helps!


----------



## CoBilly (Feb 18, 2013)

From one noob to another. Buy Understanding Exposure & a Dummies book about your camera. Read them and play along with your camera. This is my plan, I'm just waiting for my Dummies book to arrive from Amazon. Even picking a couple shooting modes and pointing the camera at stuff will help. The first thing I did was turn my 60d to manual mode and start hitting the shutter button. Most of what I got initially was crap but I picked up a few things


----------



## texkam (Feb 19, 2013)

Set it to manual, iso400, 1/250, f/8 then wait for the right light.


----------

